

Google just announced the dates for I/O 2012: April 24-25 - flardinois
http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2011/10/save-date-for-google-io-2012.html

======
Jun8
Would you be interested in an I/O Error Conference, held at the same time,
that would be (i) trying to be closer to I/O of old rather than a crowded
swagfest (ii) not limited to Google technology and that would cover similar
topics?

~~~
simanyay
Why do you need to make it at the same time as the I/O?

~~~
Jun8
Good point. I thought the head to head timing would bring more attention but
doing it concurrently would lead to a lot of logistic problems, hotels,
venues, would be full, etc.

------
smallegan
Book your hotel now!

~~~
wmf
You won't need a hotel since it will sell out in milliseconds.

~~~
michaelcampbell
No doubt. I wonder if they stopped giving away shwag worth more than the
ticket/travel cost if that would limit the crowds. Or do ticketing on a
lottery system. (What bad consequences would that have; trying to game or hack
it?)

~~~
wmf
IIRC in recent years they said there would be no swag but there was. So that
probably won't work.

~~~
ben1040
Yeah, the last two years they've said "there are no plans for giveaways," only
to give away $1000+ worth in freebies to attendees. Nobody's going to listen
if Google goes crying wolf once more.

The talks are worth well more than the $450 admission price, though, so I
wouldn't be heartbroken in the least if I came home emptyhanded after all.

